# Cctv dvr



## Anne Oram (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't know whether I'm in the right place, but does anyone know how to connect a cctv dvr to pc in order to back up and copy footage. Lost user manual, cannot download it from manufacturer website as it not available for the model in question. Model in question Raysharp D6009. Any help would be much appreciated.

Kind regards

Anne


----------



## cctvtechsupport (Mar 5, 2010)

Does your DVR have an ethernet socket/port? Some older units connect via USB if so you will more than likely need the client software. If your unit can be connected to a LAN then it is very likely you can access via a web browser. Let me know if you would like some instruction.


----------

